
Q&A: the Federal Rollout of the Coronavirus Test - hhs
https://healthpolicy.fsi.stanford.edu/news/michelle-mello-answers-questions-about-federal-rollout-coronavirus-test
======
Animats
Remember that allowing "lab-developed tests" without FDA approval is the
loophole Theranos used.

